# Wolves trying to trade Olo



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes its true. The Wolves are repordently trying to deal Kandi. People would say yeah he is the wrong guy to trade for but he is 7-0 and has an expiring contract. At times he is a good center.

What do you think the Wolves are trying to get? This team needs a center, so why would we be trading the only legit starter at that position if we do not get a center in return?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd be up for trading Kandi/Ebi for Magloire, or something like that. I don't really like the idea of trading him, but if we could get a better center in return, then I'd do it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah a trade to send off Olo/Ebi for Blount and Tony Allen??? I would do it.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm sure everyone has seen and researched the summer league and all that. Throwing in Ebi with Kandi isn't going to get you much more.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Ebi didn't do TERRIBLE in the summer leage. There is still a lot of potential there. Who knows, he may come up next season and surprise us...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

EBi and Olo to Boston for LAFrentz and one of their sf


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I wouldn't want LaFrentz...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KJay said:


> EBi and Olo to Boston for LAFrentz and one of their sf


I'd do it if I were Boston, but I don't know why you'd want to take on an older injury-prone center with a large contract while giving up a young possible talent like Ebi.



sheefo13 said:


> Yeah a trade to send off Olo/Ebi for Blount and Tony Allen??? I would do it.


I don't see why Boston would do it, especially since they like their young PG situation. They want to unload Blount, but not by losing a PG they like.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tony Allen is a SF, Marcus Banks is the PG that you are probably thinking of.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Tony Allen is a SF, Marcus Banks is the PG that you are probably thinking of.


Oh, actually was thinkin of Delonte West. My bad.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh yeah him too. I think the Celts would do it since they want to unload on some long term contracts and the Wolves love long term contracts!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I wouldnt mind pulling off a Kandi/Ebi for P.J. Brown trade. Brown is still a double -double type player. He is a 6'11'' PF that coud play C.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Unfortunately, PJ Brown is a community relations cornerstone, as well as a homegrown talent. I don't see him retiring with anyone else but New Orleans.

I'd have to believe Memphis would want Kandi. He's close to useless, but we might get something out of him in a contract year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly he has some really good games here and there, 17pt and 10 boards... It is just his mind set is way different than other players.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Rawse, what would the Grizz think of Kandi/Ebi for L. Wright? I think Wright woudl be a good addition to the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think something else could be added in the trade along with Wright. A second round pick or something. Maybe Andre Emmett..


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Getting a double/double guy like Wright for Kandi and Ebi would be an absolute steal. McHale would do it in a heartbeat...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Tony Allen is a SF, Marcus Banks is the PG that you are probably thinking of.


 at 6'4 are you sure?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Allen is 6'4"??? Man I thought he was like 6'7"


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the talks are up again. I wouldn't be surprised if he was shipped to SA in a deal including Rasho and/or Brent Barry since both have been on the block as of late. A possible trade would be Kandi and Ebi for Rasho and a signed Devin Brown. Wolves would probably send a 2nd rounder too. But as long as we get some other big, I would love to trade Kandi.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The only reason the Spurs would want Olowokandi is because he's an expiring contract. Aside from that, he would be of no worth to the Spurs. 


And as for Devin Brown, I think he'll be back in San Antonio if Finley goes to Miami as expected. There are really no other choices out there so the Spurs would have to bring Brown back.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The only reason the Spurs would want Olowokandi is because he's an expiring contract. Aside from that, he would be of no worth to the Spurs.
> 
> 
> And as for Devin Brown, I think he'll be back in San Antonio if Finley goes to Miami as expected. There are really no other choices out there so the Spurs would have to bring Brown back.


I agree. Thats really the only reason any team for Kandi at this point. And I do think Brown will end up again in San Antonio since he wants to be there and SA wants him there.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I would HATE to get Rasho. He's no better thank Kandi, and his contract is absolutely horrendous. I wouldn't take Rasho if they gave him to us.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Get The Kandi man on the C's now I don't care about the price. Send Banks send Blount, send LaFranchise. Get me the Kandi man :rock:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

u want kandi? are u nuts...hes terrible..


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> u want kandi? are u nuts...hes terrible..


He is a warrior with a dealy 3 ball and a blocking hand in NBA Live


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> He is a warrior with a dealy 3 ball and a blocking hand in NBA Live


...NBA Live seems to have been a tragedy to the human brain.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

dont the lakers have a market for busted number one picks??


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't like this unless there definitely is a non-Rasho center coming back. He's bad, but we're a really, really bad team center-wise and he's expiring anyway.

Just let him play, unfortunately someone has to eat center minutes. Maybe he's a 9/8 guy in a contract year.


----------

